# No chickens...yet



## Overeasy (Jan 18, 2013)

We raise American Blackbelly and Cracker Sheep on our 20 acre farm in NW Florida.
We do have three Eastern Wild Turkeys but no chickens yet. We hope to be able to run free range chickens behind our sheep as we rotate them on the 8 pastures. Thanks for the opportunity to join!

Our farm....
http://millstonefarm.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome! Can you post some images to this thread of your flock and coop setup?


----------



## Overeasy (Jan 18, 2013)

My pen is in the background









..and these are two of my turkeys..don't have chickens yet


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome, and I just have to say I love the username...over easy....awesome


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Over easy! Yes. Outstanding name.


----------



## Overeasy (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome and the compliments!


----------



## Overeasy (Jan 18, 2013)

I built this for my daughter, 23 years ago, and as the kids grew up, some of the lattice was damaged and they put chicken wire on it and used it to house chickens, guineas, and quail. That's the closest we've gotten to an actual chicken coop. It's not really in the "farm zone" of our property so I think I will renovate it to it's original intent as a playhouse, for the grandkids instead of it's present modification with chickenwire around the bottom.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Overeasy said:


> I built this for my daughter, 23 years ago, and as the kids grew up, some of the lattice was damaged and they put chicken wire on it and used it to house chickens, guineas, and quail. That's the closest we've gotten to an actual chicken coop. It's not really in the "farm zone" of our property so I think I will renovate it to it's original intent as a playhouse, for the grandkids instead of it's present modification with chickenwire around the bottom.


lucky kids! lucky chickens!


----------

